

How aspartame became legal (2013) - stinos
https://www.minds.com/blog/view/39057/the-shocking-story-of-how-aspartame-became-legal

======
DrScump
Although I loathe both Monsanto's corporate behavior in general and the taste
of aspartame specifically (I use stevia), it struck me that many of the
statements in this article are ripped straight from the assortment of anti-
aspartame hysteria sites (holisticmed, Betty Martini et al)... _right down to
duplicating the same typos_ ("one main health effects", "Reagans’", "it’s
(sic) safety", and the rather obvious " _We_ have written").

------
dzdt
A badly written badly argued hatchet job. (And largely plaigerized too!) Maybe
you should have doubts about the safety of aspertame, but this article
deserves zero weight in the assessment.

------
Khelavaster
How did this get upvoted? This article is horribly written and full of mostly
irrelevant information, presented as if it's an argument against aspartame.

